# June '05 Photo Challenge Photos - "Young/Old



## TwistMyArm (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey people. We didn't have a huge turn out this month, but we still have some great photos. Take a look and vote for your favorite.

The photos can be viewed by clicking on the following the link: Young/Old!

The winner of this month's challenge will receive a prize courtesy of Chase and The Photo Forum. 

*Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced. *

The photos are all titled (Photo 01 through Photo 19) in order to avoid confusion please make sure that you check the title before voting. The photos should all be sorted in the proper order. If the photos are not sorted in the correct order then you can click on the "+" next to "Title" (in the top right of the thumbnail gallery) to sort based on the titles of the photos. Some photos will not show up in their full size so it is recommended that you click on the photos to view them in their full size. Coppermine automatically resizes some photos which can cause the photo to become distorted in the slide show view. Once you click on the photo it should clear up as it will be viewed in its original size. 

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 2, 2005)

ohhhh some really really beautiful pictures here!!!


----------



## jnthn205 (Jul 4, 2005)

at exactly what time and what day will this poll be closed??


----------



## Andrea K (Jul 5, 2005)

July 8 at 2:07pm


----------



## amoki (Jul 6, 2005)

Hah hah, first time to vote. A lot of nice pics in there. Some pics don't quite fit right in, but a lot of good effort.


----------



## thebeginning (Jul 8, 2005)

i'm curious as to who did what pictures. i like some of these alot...i'll probably end up asking


----------



## jnthn205 (Jul 8, 2005)

is it over yet? Ill give you a hint, i probably got top 3 if its gonna end today


----------



## thebeginning (Jul 8, 2005)

better not give too much away   (of course it's practically over)


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 8, 2005)

*Photo three's the big winner this month. 
Photo 3 was submitted by df3photo. Congrats df3photo! *


----------



## aprilraven (Jul 8, 2005)

good job df3photo....!!!

 congrats....but can you photograph a crow getting a hair cut???

just kidding....hope to see a lot more of your stuff!!


----------



## thebeginning (Jul 8, 2005)

yeah, that's a great photo. deserved the win IMO.  

anyone else care to share what photo was theirs?


----------



## tempra (Jul 9, 2005)

This one was mine - actually, I cheated - it was on my camera but my wife took it while I was getting a beer, so I thought I'd enter it for her.

The old chap is my brother in laws dad, and this was his 95th birthday - he's 90 years older than his great grandson who is the younger of the two 

Thanks for whoever voted   

And congrats to df3photo - I could see that was a winner  :thumbup:


----------



## Andrea K (Jul 9, 2005)

this one was mine, surprised i got two votes!

thanks to those who voted


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 9, 2005)

Who took Photo 14? May I ask?

If I had taken part in the poll, I think that one would have got my vote (would have then added to 9 votes --- it did pull 8, which isn't too bad!)

Congrats to the winner!

Congrats to all who were really creative! If I had enough self-assurance to take part in the competitions, all I would have entered would have been a photo of an old and a young person. To see a satellite dish on a very old facade, or to combine two bottles of coke in one photo, or to photograph young hands that climb a very old tree, is more creative than I could ever get, I'm afraid...! WOWy. All good.


----------



## M @ k o (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats df3photo. Hell of a shot.


----------



## df3photo (Jul 9, 2005)

thanks! im going to try to get some of my other photos up on here. I have been slacking lately. that picture is of my grandfather and my nefew. 
 my grandfather always gave all the guys in the family there hair cuts in the basement of his house. he was a barber in the military also. 
 anyway thanks for the votes...
 if interested in seeing any of my other work try my website www.df3photo.com let me know what you think.

 dick.
(df3photo)


----------



## Chiller (Jul 9, 2005)

Awesome shot df3photo.  A well deserved win.  Congrats!!!!!!


----------

